# shrimp!!! and a hello!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi there guys! New to the forums and already loving it. I must admit when I purchased a few shrimp about 6 weeks ago I was a skeptic but I've totally fallen in love with them.

Can anyone figure out what type these are? I bought them at BA and they said it was a grey clawed blue shrimp? I've yet to find anything that matches to what they described though.

Also, I'm pretty sure the female is berried already. I'll be moving them into their own tank as soon as possible but for now they live with the rad caps and a angel that don't really bother them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

It's very interesting. I can't tell what shrimp it is for sure.
It looks like one of new Sulawesi shrimps. Google this one: "Caridina Ensifera"

Based on a green eggs it can be just a 'ghost shrimp' 

Look at this page: http://www.aristocratama.com/gallery/breeding.html
you might will see your shrimps here.

What BA have you got them from?
Were they expensive, like $8-$16 each or cheap ones?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info Igor. Yeah they were a bit expensive so i'm assuming they weren't ghost shrimp and also they're around 2-3 inches long. From what I remember they were on sale 2 for 10$ and don't get me wrong I love em! Even if they do turn out to be ghost shrimp i'm still hooked on shrimp in general


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's interesting.

If they are that big they are not _caridina _nor _neocaridina_ genes.

They can be *Macrobracium *shrimps. They are bigger and have longer claws.
Look at the _Macrobracium sp. (glass shrimp)_ shrimp here: http://www.aristocratama.com/gallery/macrobracium.html it might be yours.

These shrimps have social hierarchy and fight with each other from time. They are moderately aggressive, it's not like dwarf shrimp species.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's interesting.
> 
> If they are that big they are not _caridina _nor _neocaridina_ genes.
> 
> ...


Yeah they look more like Macrobracium in my opinion. They have no markings but they're blue in general and yes they're a bit agressive if the fish are roaming for food. They'll definitely defend themselves if they have to, but they usually stick to their shrubs and plants.

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just an update, the male and female shrimp have been in their own 3 gallon tank for about 3 weeks now and no sign of any action with the eggs. It seems like they've moved a bit but nothing definite. From what I can remember she's been berried around 5-6 weeks already. Is this normal? Also, should I do anything to aid or help with making a nice home for em? If and when they hatch should I move the parents back to their original tank? What should I feed the hatchlings?

Sorry for all the questions but i'm a noob when it comes to shrimp.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

You'll have more fun with cherries or crystal reds as they breed more easily you don't have to separate parents from babies and all you feed babies is algae. Just keep your lights on so the tank glass turns green.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

nice shrimp and photo!!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks!!! Just thought I would put another pic up to show how she's doin.

Still can't figure out what type of shrimp it is. I"ve looked at a few pics but nothing looks definite. Although i'm not a shrimp expert so i'm just more of a spectator while the shrimp do their thing.

I know in the future I might get some cherry shirmp but I like these shrimp for the fact that they are big!! They usually live in the main tank with the angels with no problems. The female is around 2" and the male is almost 3" so the angels have nothing to do with them.


----------

